# Monsters Of The Movies Robot Monster!



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! Here is the Moebius Kogar kit with Robot Monster replacement head and the new MOTM base. Replacement head sculpted by Dave Bengel and base by yours truly. Questions and comments welcomed as always.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

a _GROANING _achievement - congratulations!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice work!

Where can we get the helmet and base?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Cult's site


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I also heard somewhere that, a replacement set was also in the to turn this in The Mugotu from Star Trek, episode A Private Little War.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I talked to Steve last week and it is my understanding the replacement parts are NOT available separately, but only as a boxed set including the plastic kit.
Tom


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Love a Robot Monster, does anyone know when these will be available?

Thanks, G


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I know this is a little late but Cult "had" them in two versions. Look like they are already gone. Maybe restock later?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

He will be restocking later, sign up for the waiting list.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very, very cool!!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Think I ordered just in time to get the Monster Scenes version.

The MoM version was already gone.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool!
MoM version should be here by Saturday!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks guys! Steve is restocking and should have more in a couple weeks.


----------

